# I'm having a(nother) senior moment



## Balrog (Mar 10, 2015)

I've hunted through my profile setting and can't find this:  how do we go about setting a preference for a different font style, size, etc.?   And I'm quite sure I'll do a facepalm when someone points out how simple it is to do and I totally overlooked it.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm not certain that it's an option under Xenforo, the current software.  I didn't spot it anywhere when I looked just now.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 10, 2015)

I haven't seen one either. 


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## Balrog (Mar 11, 2015)

Okay, thanks.  Glad that I'm not the only senile geezer around here!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 11, 2015)

That is a separate issue entirely...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 13, 2015)

Long way about.....

Hover over your username top right.
click on Preferences.
Select Style.   

Theres a couple options there. 1 -may- help.  R

ight now I don't know if those features are user-editable on here.


----------

